# A Neat Little Feature I Didn't Know About.



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I was operating my 625 SD DVR the other night when a question came up.I know when I am using the guide you can advance 24 hours forward by pressing the Skip Fwd button on the remote control and back with the Skip Back button.

But what if I only want to advance 12 hours,or 8,or 6?.I know I can press and hold the blue right arrow by the blue select button on the remote control to run the guide forward, but is there any other way?.

So I read my 522/625 Owner's Manual and it said there was.If I just want to skip forward 12 hours in the guide,enter the numbers 1-2 then press the blue right arrow on the remote control by the blue select button and it worked, the guide advanced 12 hours.it worked the same for 1,3,6,8 hours and the same to go back by pressing the blue left arrow.So hopefully the VIPs also have this feature,which is a neat little feature I did not know about.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> ....So hopefully the VIPs also have this feature,which is a neat little feature I did not know about.


They do


----------

